# Order 11473



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Took the plunge and order a variety of bits and bobs, hoping to get stuck in on Saturday


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Cuffy, thanks very much for the order, its appreciated. 

Let us know how you get on with the products.  

John


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks John, will do. 

Any idea when they order will be delivered? 

Thanks 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

